# Need accurate slingshot to chase off geese



## Noni

Hi, I'm new to this forum and have actually never used a slingshot before. We live by water and every spring for about 4 months we are deluged with Canada geese. They are messy, noisy and very bold. I can't leave my grandchildren alone at any part of the yard because the geese are so bold they come right up to them and want to peck at them. Last year I was using a pellet gun to shoo them away (they seem to have no memory and keep coming back, even after getting hit) but then I found out that I could end up in jail using any sort of firearm within city limits, and where I live it would be pretty easy for someone to see me or hear the noise. So I have thought that maybe using a slingshot would work. Does anyone have any recommendations? I'd want it to be accurate, reliable (as in not so cheap it would break right away) and be fairly easy for a newbie to use. I am willing to spend enough to get something decent that will work. I'd appreciate any and all feedback. Thank you!


----------



## August West

Don't know where you live but if it is close to me I would be more than happy to come over and "chase" them off for you.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I doubt very seriously that a slingshot is going to solve your problem. I assume these are wild geese, and they are almost certainly protected by State and federal laws on migratory game birds, so even if the slingshot is effective, you could find yourself facing prosecution for harassing them. Contact your local game warden and find out what you can do legally.


----------



## Noni

Henry, I am fairly certain I am allowed to "harass" and chase them, at least until they have nested. (That's the only advice they give: try to keep them from nesting near your yard.) Once they have nested, we have learned that they won't leave the area until the babies are almost adult-sized and after that they return to the flock and we only see them occasionally. I wouldn't be able to harass a nesting goose, anyway, because I'd feel bad. But if I can keep them away so they don't nest here, that would be the ideal situation. It's still early enough in the spring that they haven't chosen their nesting places, and are still looking around. It's my only chance.

August, thanks for your offer, lol...seriously, it would be a full-time job chasing these geese away. Heck, I would PAY someone to sit out there and scare them! There are so many of them because there is a nearby park with a lake that feeds them. We are only a quarter-mile down the creek from it. The geese start at the first faintest light in the morning, and don't go away until twilight. But I think early and diligent discouragement (as much as I can, anyway) will help...

Okay, so let me revise my question: What would be the best slingshot for a newbie who wants something reliable to do some accurate target shooting? Not necessarily geese...


----------



## BCLuxor

Paintballs? and slingshot? The accuracy will depend mainly on your ability the frame is just the nice platform to make the magic happen.


----------



## August West

Noni,
I am sorry but I don't think a slingshot would help you, a dog would work, or maybe a portable electric fence. I know for a fact that slingshot will take care of a goose permanently.


----------



## DaveSteve

How about to start with a scout slingshot? The vendor is here on the forum.

http://www.simple-shot.com/pages/the-scout-slingshot

Accuracy depends on you. Watch Rufus Hussey on YouTube.


----------



## August West

Gentlemen,
what ammo is he going to use that will not harm the geese? I am all for him getting involved in slingshooting, we all know it is a great hobby, and the scout looks like a great slingshot but I am not sure it is a good idea to shoot at those geese with it, unless roast goose is on the menu.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

1/4 steel balls ammo, and single tbg. wont kill em but it'll sting


----------



## Wingshooter

I have the same problem but with pigeons. I use paintballs.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18049-trying-to-keep-the-pigeons-from-roosting/?p=213109


----------



## DaveSteve

August West said:


> Gentlemen,
> what ammo is he going to use that will not harm the geese? I am all for him getting involved in slingshooting, we all know it is a great hobby, and the scout looks like a great slingshot but I am not sure it is a good idea to shoot at those geese with it, unless roast goose is on the menu.


I see your point. The chance to get a goose injured is very possible. You don't wanna do this.

I'm not sure about paintballs. Never used one. What would an accidentially head shot do?

A Jack Russel Terrier would have a blast to chase them.


----------



## Imperial

from my personal experience, geese are very territorial and make great guard dogs . just try to keep them from building a nest and good luck , youll need it .


----------



## orcrender

The place I work at pays a company to come in with herding dogs to run them off. Once they nest they are off limits.


----------



## Bob at Draco

Get a Poly Ranger from Bill Hays at Pocket Predator. One bad *** little sling shot for $25.


----------



## flipgun

You might try going to a sports shop and getting some fox urine. Tie some rags to anything on the edge of your yard and sprinkle some on each one. It has the same effect as a real fox marking a territory. Nesters don't care to build in a predators run.


----------



## Noni

Thanks for all the replies! I will look into the items mentioned. As far as hurting the geese...I kind of doubt it would happen. They are sturdy, large creatures. We used to shoot them with the pellet gun...they'd take a hit, fly away, and come back 5 or 10 minutes later. It helped make them a little more wary of our yard, but we never injured one. They're kind of pests around here...sort of like giant-sized bold pigeons, lol.

The last resort would be a dog...used to have dogs, and loved them, but after the last one passed on, don't want the commitment anymore.

I'm going to look into that scout or poly ranger and see what looks best for the purpose.


----------



## Plinker

To me, it seems like you want to rid yourself of some of these geese for good. Not the most ethical to do, but I know how nasty these buggers can be. A slingshot is not a toy. If you get accurate with a slingshot, expect to be picking up goose corpses in your yard or seeing maimed geese around town. Although, if you were plinking them off with a pellet gun this doesn't seem to be an issue of moral or conscience for you.

I too have little sympathy for these pests, so while keeping in mind what I said above, I'll answer your question straightforward. Get yourself a box of Alliance Sterling #107 Rubber Bands from Staples or Amazon, make a ducktape pouch, find yourself a fairly symmetrical y shaped stick, And craft your own. Essentially all you need is a pocketknife. Being a member of this forum, you have all the information and tutorials you could ever need to answer almost any question you would have. You can craft a real decent slingshot in 15 minutes, or you could work on it for a couple days to craft the perfect goose-sniping tool.

No need to spend more than $8 for a box of bands to keep you shooting for a few years. And marbles, ball bearings, and even stale peanut M&Ms will suffice for thinning your local swarm of geese.


----------



## August West

What plinker said!!!!

A box store pellet gun and a decent slingshot are not even in the same ballpark. My beechwood forked stick will kill a goose stone cold dead no problem.


----------



## orcrender

Hey look up grape seed extract and Canadian geese. It is suppose to keep them away from treated areas.


----------



## Viper010

i suggest a scout or a poly ranger, some 12mm lead, a good castiron skillet and some butter. goose breast filet is like steak, but better!

in short: turn a nasty pest into a nice dinner! nothing more effective than 'permanent discouragement' if you ask me... i think the geese will learn your yard is not a safe campingspot before the freezer is full.

good luck, and if you decide to go at it my way, please post your exploits in the hunting section.

cheers, remco


----------



## Noni

Great suggestions here, thank you all so much!

I like the suggestion to home-make my own slingshot, but I don't know enough yet to know what I'd want, so I think at this point I'll just buy one. And while I'd love to actually kill some of these pests and put them to good use (eating), but I'm afraid of getting caught hauling a dead goose in one hand and a slingshot in the other, lol.

Plus, time is critical right now. The geese are starting to claim their territory right now, and pairs are fighting each other on the rooftops as I type (and tearing up my shingles in the process) and sounding like a pack of elephants up there. They run and chase each other off, dropping feces at almost every step. Grrrr....!!!!

I'm also going to try some of the other suggestions...fox urine, the grapeseed extract and birdbgone, etc. I'm going to do everything I can.

I looked up the two suggested slingshots...the scout and the poly ranger. Both look great. I've decided I'm going to use paintballs and possibly ice cubes...(can't use any food items because we have raccoons nearby and don't want to encourage them to come into our yard) so based upon the "ammo" I'm planning to use is there one of those slingshots that would work better than the other? I'm hoping to order it today. I'd like to use real ammo, but I'm not sure it'd be legal to be shooting into the waterways and it also wouldn't be good when shooting onto my rooftop. If anyone has more ideas about items I could use for ammo, I'd appreciate that too.

So based on the "ammo" I'll be using, which of these would work best and have the farthest range?


----------



## mopper

People who have killed animals with slingshots recommend heavy, relatively slow ammo for rabbits and squirrels and the like that kill by impact force/blunt trauma, but recommend small fast ammo for birds because the feathers would absorb too much of the impact while small fast ammo penetrates the feathers and the body. So if you just want to scare the geese away without maiming them I would recommend larger diameter, lightweight ammo like glass marbles - very cheap, no damage to the environment, very little penetration. I also use turned beechwood balls for indoor shooting. glass weighs 5,3g at 16mm diameter, beechwood only 1,5g ... but they might not even feel that.

Btw my brother has had a Canada goose couple nesting just a few meters from his bedroom window for years now - he hates the bloody things because of all the noise and ruckus they make at the most impossible times He has named them "Kevin" and "Chantal" - typical "dumb loud prole" names in Germany :angry: . They are an invasive species here but you are not allowed to touch them.


----------



## quarterinmynose

They are boogers! I have quite a few at work every year(12-16). Normally not a problem, just hold your ground and yell at them, they move out the way. Once they nest though, IT's ON! Those suckers are mean! Being that you said yours are acclimated to humans(from feeding) that's probably why they are more bold even while not nesting. I can tell you, one got knocked in the chin with a clip board by a coworker one morning, he remembered who to avoid.


----------



## bigron

all slingshots are dead on accurate maybe the operator is not mastered in the art but the sling is dead on :stickpoke: :rolling:


----------



## Noni

Ordered my slingshot, and so until it arrives I went down to the local sporting goods store and bought a $4.99 toy and some paintballs to get me by. The geese are choosing their nesting sites; I can't let them make their final choices because then there is absolutely no getting rid of them until July. As soon as I came home with the "toy", (the rubber tubing is glued to the forks, already looking like it will break soon) I had the chance to use it. A pair were on my roof. It was an awkward angle because my roof is pretty high (awkward for a newbie, at least) and my first shot didn't touch either one of them. But it was bright orange! Duh, I forgot to check what color the paintballs had inside them. My second shot got one of the geese on his foot, so he moved about six inches. I continued to splat my roof orange with a few more unsuccessful tries while the geese moved slowly out of reach onto the other side where I couldn't get them. I ran around to the other side and the geese decided to fly to my neighbor's roof and honk at me from there, where I could do nothing about them.

In the time since that first experience, they have grown smarter than I was expecting. They stand just barely out of reach of my yard. They stand at the edge of a neighbor's yard, waiting for me to eventually go inside because I can't stand there all day. Then they come back onto my yard. They stand on the creek bank opposite me and honk at me, bobbing their heads. Once I leave, they come back to my yard. I'll be having a stare-down with one pair, while another pair is roaming the front yard freely. If only my stupid paintballs were white or clear, I'd be able to take more shots. I went back to the store to get some more, but they told me I'd have to special order white/clear and it's a lot more expensive and would take a while. So now I have to be super careful because, although they claim paintballs fade, it can take a few days and I'm not looking to cause trouble anywhere.

If I had only made a solid hit with a couple of the geese, maybe things would be different. Those feathers are some thick insulation. You can hit them with a paintball and they are not really impressed, although most of the time they will fly a few feet away. I think maybe I should aim at the head, despite its being such a small target, because maybe that would make more of an impression on them without actually harming them. I am a little nervous about geese flying back to the park with neon orange on their feathers. Someone who has no idea about what geese are really like could try to cause trouble about it. I tried the marbles, but they get lost in the grass and I know I'll be hitting them with the lawn mower in a month or two.

I need to be more accurate, which could make the difference. I haven't figured out the best way to hold it consistently. Maybe there are tutorials on this site, I will have to look.


----------



## Viper010

id try hitting em in the butt with stones instead of paintballs, might leave them slightly more 'impressed'. and if you happen to hit one in the head... they happen to taste excellent!


----------



## mopper

Bill Hays has some great videos about accurate aiming and shooting on youtube (just search for his name). He's a member here too. Other than that: practice, practice, practice ...


----------



## PorkChopSling

Feel for you Noni, in my back yard we have squirrel wars, two to three times bigger then everywhere else, they live on a diet of acorn, oranges, and avocado from my tree. They are so big that they don't give a hoot even when my dogs are barking at them, and they eat a few bits of an avocado and pitch it at anyone near the tree. Mean and big. Since I live in the city and don't want to kill someone else's window I use wood pellets I cut from dead branches off the avocado tree. Works about half the time due to size and shape, but I like your ice cube idea, I think I have the perfect gel mold for it too. Hey, try the search option up top and type in aiming or how to shoot, I have to say my fav video is by lightgeoduck, it just stuck in my brain better. But, there is a ton of other great videos out there. Good luck!!


----------



## Noni

I'm having trouble using the search on this forum and finding the videos.

I noticed today that I was getting more accurate. Well, more accurate than I was the first day, lol. But I can't seem to get the distance that I want. I'm waiting for my "real" slingshot (poly ranger) to arrive, and in the meantime I'm using a cheap toy model, with surgical tubing. I'm shooting paintballs. I'm pulling back as far as I can, but not able to get as far as I want. What is a reasonable distance to expect of a slingshot?


----------



## Viper010

range depends largely on the mass of your ammo, and the density thereof. paintballs being fairly large and not very dense encounter much more hindrance from air resistance than for example a lead ball of the same mass would.

i dont think a paintball would carry enough 'oompf' to be an effective deterrent at anything over 10 yards or so. a paintball size rock might make 20 yards, but difficult to aim because of inconsistent mass n shape. a lead filled 3/8" hex nut will do 30 yards easy, but should only be used if you wish to 'deter' them out of the yard into the skillet or the freezer.

best of luck, it sounds like quite the predicament.


----------



## mrpaint

If you are expecting to have success with a slingshot in detering the geese, you are going to need to practice on a target so you can at least get in the general ball park on most of your shots. Learning to shoot accurately is a skill accrued over time by massive amounts of shooting. I hate to say it, but if you really want to deter them you might wanna look into getting a cheap paintball gun, you will probably find it much easier to be accurate with, and able to place multiple shots in short order.

If it was up to me, I would be screwing my silencer onto my 10/22 and taking them out for good. But then again, im not worried about getting caught by fish and game for poaching where I live. We also dont have geese in Arizona.

Best of luck sir, please keep us updated.

cheers,

mrpaint


----------



## Thistle

Noni, this is perhaps one of the funniest posts I have ever read. It's only because I know nothing about geese. I live in the desert where everyone eats everyone. Problem solved. It's definitely survival of the fittest around here. At this moment I'm sitting here watching a very large bird in my mesquite tree munching on something large. I REALLY hope it's not the neighbor's cat. I did warn about the great horned beasts.

That being said, there is a fun *Bill Hays* YT video you might find helpful. I think you'll be okay with a light band arrangement such as Thera Black or 2040 tubes. Bill's video is called: Paintball Shooting With The Slingshot. I'd look it up and link to it for ya, but I've got computer woes at the moment. I just wanted you to know how much I enjoyed your post. And I HOPE you keep us informed of this epic saga.

If this were me, I'd buy different colors of paintball. This way you'll have *rainbow geese *-- not just orange. Rainbows are fun. Everybody loves rainbows!

If you get in trouble... 'Twasn't our fault! At least you got yourself a cool slingshot to play with.


----------



## mrpaint

Thistle said:


> Noni, this is perhaps one of the funniest posts I have ever read. It's only because I know nothing about geese. I live in the desert where everyone eats everyone. Problem solved. It's definitely survival of the fittest around here. At this moment I'm sitting here watching a very large bird in my mesquite tree munching on something large. I REALLY hope it's not the neighbor's cat. I did warn about the great horned beasts.


this is so true, it really is survival of the fittest in the desert around here. It's likely the reason that small game is so skiddish around these parts in the sonoran desert, they are constantly under threat of predation not only from the sky but there are plenty of land predators looking for a meal too. Oh and don't forget the snakes too.


----------



## Thistle

mrpaint said:


> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noni, this is perhaps one of the funniest posts I have ever read. It's only because I know nothing about geese. I live in the desert where everyone eats everyone. Problem solved. It's definitely survival of the fittest around here. At this moment I'm sitting here watching a very large bird in my mesquite tree munching on something large. I REALLY hope it's not the neighbor's cat. I did warn about the great horned beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> this is so true, it really is survival of the fittest in the desert around here. It's likely the reason that small game is so skiddish around these parts in the sonoran desert, they are constantly under threat of predation not only from the sky but there are plenty of land predators looking for a meal too. Oh and don't forget the snakes too.
Click to expand...

Oh my gawd. You are so right! Let's NOT forget about them there snakes. I do not care what these so-called 'expert' herpetologists say. They do not avoid people -- not where I've been. I've had those suckers come after me -- more than a few times. The Mohaves are territorial. They got some crazy venom, and they ain't afraid of nothing! I live in terror for me and my dogs.

I'm more than happy to stay out of their way. The problem is that they won't stay out of mine. I still have the rattles of the little devil that came after me last year. I haven't decided yet, but I might make a piece of jewelry out of it


----------



## Noni

The saga continues...

The geese are relentless, although I think some are first-timers. It's the experienced ones who really worry me, because that means they still feel comfortable enough around here that they may nest here. They still sit on the neighbors' rooftops or across the creek "laughing" at me. I purchased an inexpensive pair of hip waders and now when the geese bob their heads and honk and stand there eating grass across the creek, feeling safe, I slip the hip waders on and slog across the creek as fast as I can and start to climb up the bank on the other side. A couple of times I've had to actually run across my neighbor's grass to almost grab the geese. Lucky for me, they've so far been shocked enough to see a person crossing the creek that they haven't attacked me yet, (and might not until they have a nest) but they have spread their feathers and hissed and spit at me before flying. I wish I could aim the slingshot at them when they're across the creek, but even just running on someone else's grass feels pretty daring, and there's no way I could do more. We've talked with neighbors, and while everyone along the creek hates the geese, there are a few who feel they are God's creatures and have as much right to be here as we do. (FYI, the people were here before the Canada geese, which are relatively new around here.)

I watched the video Thistle mentioned (thanks) and some others, as well. Informative and helpful. Although so far I haven't seen any dramatic improvements in my shots. My biggest problem is that I can't combine speed and accuracy. If I have the speed, I miss the target, and vice versa. For example, yesterday when a pair of geese were on my roof, my first two shots were off, but they were fast. The third shot I got accurate, but it was so slow that the goose actually SAW IT COMING AT HIM and was able to fly away before the paintball hit him!


----------



## Imperial

.










.










.

:rolling: sounds like its become a sort of attrition warfare between you guys .


----------



## mrpaint

I know how you feel, this really is a war of attrition for him. I am currently at war with pack rats in my backyard. No matter how many I kill, or how much time I spend harrassing them and trying to drown them alive inside their holes, they always come back. This year the problem is a little more serious however. You see, packrats attract snakes, and I just recently got a basset hound, the last thing I need is more reason for a rattle snake to venture into my yard. I hate to say it, but I am probably going to have to ditch the slingshot and get some more aguila super colibri's. They are silent out of my 10/22, and still very very deadly inside of 20 yards ( which is about as close as I can get before they run back to the hole).


----------



## Imperial

mrpaint said:


> I know how you feel, this really is a war of attrition for him. I am currently at war with pack rats in my backyard. No matter how many I kill, or how much time I spend harrassing them and trying to drown them alive inside their holes, they always come back. This year the problem is a little more serious however. You see, packrats attract snakes, and I just recently got a basset hound, the last thing I need is more reason for a rattle snake to venture into my yard. I hate to say it, but I am probably going to have to ditch the slingshot and get some more aguila super colibri's. They are silent out of my 10/22, and still very very deadly inside of 20 yards ( which is about as close as I can get before they run back to the hole).


i used to have a dog that would drown the rats , i think my dog may of have been italian .

the only way i got rid of my rat problem, years ago in another place, was by letting the stray cats

have at them . once the food ran out, they moved on . i also used to use my crosman 1377 on them for target practice, pointed pellet through the eyes .


----------



## Thistle

mrpaint said:


> I know how you feel, this really is a war of attrition for him. I am currently at war with pack rats in my backyard. No matter how many I kill, or how much time I spend harrassing them and trying to drown them alive inside their holes, they always come back. This year the problem is a little more serious however. You see, packrats attract snakes, and I just recently got a basset hound, the last thing I need is more reason for a rattle snake to venture into my yard. I hate to say it, but I am probably going to have to ditch the slingshot and get some more aguila super colibri's. They are silent out of my 10/22, and still very very deadly inside of 20 yards ( which is about as close as I can get before they run back to the hole).


Yeah. That's a problem. They chew up everything. I've seen an increase of large predator birds move into the area. Yay! About time. I've got a great horned owl that's moved in. He's got a great bird's eye view of the yard. The pack rats appear to have packed their bags. I haven't seen them recently. Can't do much about the snakes tho. I had to put grating over the current iron fencing. Too many heart-stopping encounters, and I don't want to spend months in the hospital. Mohaves can really mess you up. They won't climb and cross the grating material. Chicken wire might work.

If you see one, and you've got a slingshot in your hand.... I like this PFShooter video. He just used a PFS, Tex's small dia tubes, and standard marbles. Bye, bye snake.


----------



## Thistle

You be careful out there, Noni. Mother Goose has some powerful friends. But don't be afraid to go on wild goose chase if you need to.

It gives me goose bumps just reading about this feather-splitting saga.

BTW... I LOVE YOUR AVATAR!


----------



## Joseph

Personally I would recommend the Fox urine or if you really need to shoot them then how about these?

http://www.mailorder-beads.co.uk/shop/round-wooden-beads/#axzz2O5Tn6jqC

or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20x-Wood-balls-Turned-wooden-balls-10mm-3-8-/280673184867

This may be a weird suggestion but how hard would it be to tame them a little like feeding them and getting them used to you being around? As where I am we have loads of geese which are fine with people even when they nest they're bearable.

But still, goose is lovely. No matter what course of action you take you should at least get one or two to eat.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

This has become a more appropriate for the Slingshot Hunting Forum, so I moved it.


----------



## Noni

I'm okay with your moving it, Henry, just as long as everyone is aware that I'm probably the greenest noob this forum has ever seen. AND that I can't actually hurt or kill these geese, no matter how much I wish I could. :angrymod:


----------



## Noni

I've got to share my moment of joy, which doesn't sound like much, but for me it was very exciting. Today a pair was standing about 30 feet away, totally ignoring me. I grabbed my slingshot and put in a paintball and WHAM! direct hit on the side of the bird. It squawked and both of them flew off honking. So not only was it my first direct hit ever, I did it with the first shot! Woohoo, I'm a happy camper right now! :king:


----------



## Madman2014

Hey Noni I used to have the same problem when I lived with my dad, only difference is we had wood rats. I used to deal with them with a homemade blowgun, it was a 5ft piece of 1/4 inch PVC pipe. I shot every thing from wire nuts to darts made of coat hanger and ear plugs. For non lethal (depending on the size of your quarry) I used ka-bob sticks tipped with wire nuts, which were powerful enough to leave a clear indention of the company logo on the oak siding of our house. I don't love blowguns more than slingshots, I just like to have a selection :naughty:

Cold steel knife company also makes a good one for about $30 just make sure you use the stun darts :blink:

Hope this helps

Madman


----------



## Bajaja

For flying, screaming and shitting things like pigeons is perfect to use some BB shooter, use butterfly bands for shooting for long distance.

And accurate is not a slingshot, but accurate is a person who hold it ;-)

Or buy cheap pocket airgun....


----------



## Thistle

Noni said:


> I'm okay with your moving it, Henry, just as long as everyone is aware that I'm probably the greenest noob this forum has ever seen. AND that I can't actually hurt or kill these geese, no matter how much I wish I could.


Right. Need to make this very, VERY clear. You are NOT actually 'hunting' geese. Just trying to get ideas on how to *shoo* them away without getting into local legal issues. We want you to have fun *discouraging* your feathered visitors from setting up housekeeping on your property, but not get you into any trouble since you're a novice with slingshots and their various accessories.


----------



## Thistle

Uh oh! I don't know what happened to my post. It looked normal until I hit the 'post' button. Geez, I'm sick of computers. I want my life back!

It won't let me edit that stuff out. HELP!


----------



## Bajaja

Thistle you know how to take attention


----------



## Thistle

Laughing... I know. It's not easy being me.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Noni said:


> I'm okay with your moving it, Henry, just as long as everyone is aware that I'm probably the greenest noob this forum has ever seen. AND that I can't actually hurt or kill these geese, no matter how much I wish I could. :angrymod:


It's not for anything you said, Noni. We try to keep kill shots in the Hunting Forum, and there was a complaint about the video posted. The common sense solution seemed to be to move the Topic.


----------



## August West

Apologies to anyone that I offended, I posted the video to try to show the effectiveness of slingshots. I did not want a new shooter to think that a slingshot would not do some real damage.

With that said I am not sure that I agree with shooting a slingshot at a living animal that I do not intend to kill, even with paintballs.


----------



## Thistle

I didn't see the video, August. I totally missed it. I was wondering how poor Noni suddenly got placed into *hunting* category.

Since I posted PFShooter's rattlesnake vid, I figured somebody misunderstood and didn't like it. It happens. I was addressing mrpaint's rattlesnake issues, which is a dangerous problem to have. My aunt was bit by a diamondback while picking berries. It messed her up for life. Mohave venom is even worse. They really don't go out of their way to avoid people -- not here.

Mohaves have an attitude. They are definitely the 'come at me bro' type. I've had first-hand experience with this. I don't want anyone to end up in the hospital for weeks and months or lose a dog to a bite -- which happens often here.


----------



## August West

I am a funny guy, I will stop and shoo rattlers out of the road on secluded backroads, in my yard or close to my house, not so much.

I use e collars to snake break my dogs and even though it breaks my heart to give them full juice I know it is for their own good.


----------



## Thistle

Thanks, Henry for fixing that for me. I didn't know I had a virtual keyboard attached to my antivirus sw. I wasn't given the option of using it. It was just there creating chaos.

It seems pretty clear that it's not compatible with this forum. What a mess. When I tried to edit the jumble, it doubled the mess right back at me, but would not let me see any of it prior to posting.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

I feel this post is going a bit far..


----------



## August West

How so?


----------



## Thistle

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> I feel this post is going a bit far..


There are 50+ posts. What are you talking about???


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

By all means im not being rude, i do hope he finds a solution to his problem. Sorry i was just Being Honest.

Thanks,

SMS


----------



## August West

Honest about what?


----------



## Thistle

Honesty is very good, breagle. But you're not being *specific* about what you *think* the problem is. Misunderstanding causes problems and major headaches for people. My take on all of this is that Noni was just showing us a humorous side of living with aggressive geese. As a novice, he's allowed to learn and discuss in a friendly environment too -- same as you.

I know you want to be a moderator, but... Yeah, I think you're being unkind. Just being honest.


----------



## August West

I have no flipping idea what anyone is talking about and am about to forget about this thread and watch tv.....just being honest.


----------



## Thistle

August West said:


> I have no flipping idea what anyone is talking about and am about to forget about this thread and watch tv.....just being honest.


That makes two of us. I don't know what he's talking about either.


----------



## CAS14

BUT, I'm wondering whether a goose would fit in my smoker, and what wood would be best, perhaps apple?

????


----------



## Thistle

Hickory.


----------



## Charles

CAS said:


> BUT, I'm wondering whether a goose would fit in my smoker, and what wood would be best, perhaps apple?


Hmmmm .... goose berry bush, no doubt ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thistle said:


> Honesty is very good, breagle. But you're not being *specific* about what you *think* the problem is. Misunderstanding causes problems and major headaches for people. My take on all of this is that Noni was just showing us a humorous side of living with aggressive geese. As a novice, he's allowed to learn and discuss in a friendly environment too -- same as you.
> 
> I know you want to be a moderator, but... Yeah, I think you're being unkind. Just being honest.


 Yeah sorry, I just couldnt hold it in. You Know? Let this post continue. Could you forgive me for Being Unkind i suppose?


----------



## Thistle

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty is very good, breagle. But you're not being *specific* about what you *think* the problem is. Misunderstanding causes problems and major headaches for people. My take on all of this is that Noni was just showing us a humorous side of living with aggressive geese. As a novice, he's allowed to learn and discuss in a friendly environment too -- same as you.
> 
> I know you want to be a moderator, but... Yeah, I think you're being unkind. Just being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry, I just couldnt hold it in. You Know? Let this post continue. Could you forgive me for Being Unkind i suppose?
Click to expand...

Of course! I'm not mad at you at all. Never that.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Thistle said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty is very good, breagle. But you're not being *specific* about what you *think* the problem is. Misunderstanding causes problems and major headaches for people. My take on all of this is that Noni was just showing us a humorous side of living with aggressive geese. As a novice, he's allowed to learn and discuss in a friendly environment too -- same as you.
> 
> I know you want to be a moderator, but... Yeah, I think you're being unkind. Just being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry, I just couldnt hold it in. You Know? Let this post continue. Could you forgive me for Being Unkind i suppose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! I'm not mad at you at all. Never that.
Click to expand...

 Okay thank you Thistle. It wont happen again!

SMS


----------



## Noni

My poly ranger arrived! It is so much nicer than I even expected. Even though it was already dark, I ran outside and put up a cardboard box and tried shooting. This thing is a dream! So much nicer than the $4.99 toy I was using. It feels so good in my hand. It pulls back nice and smooth and every shot I made tonight hit the box. (Not right in the center, of course, lol!) But I can already tell that I'm going to be a lot more consistent and accurate with this. Look out geese, tomorrow I feel sure that some of you are going to be wearing neon orange after you visit my yard!!!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Noni said:


> My poly ranger arrived! It is so much nicer than I even expected. Even though it was already dark, I ran outside and put up a cardboard box and tried shooting. This thing is a dream! So much nicer than the $4.99 toy I was using. It feels so good in my hand. It pulls back nice and smooth and every shot I made tonight hit the box. (Not right in the center, of course, lol!) But I can already tell that I'm going to be a lot more consistent and accurate with this. Look out geese, tomorrow I feel sure that some of you are going to be wearing neon orange after you visit my yard!!!


 Thats great! Was the shipping fast? oh and how much was the shipping? I sent a guy a hathcock sniper for a poly ranger but he scammed me so im Looking to Get one.

Shoot them geese!

SMS


----------



## August West

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty is very good, breagle. But you're not being *specific* about what you *think* the problem is. Misunderstanding causes problems and major headaches for people. My take on all of this is that Noni was just showing us a humorous side of living with aggressive geese. As a novice, he's allowed to learn and discuss in a friendly environment too -- same as you.
> 
> I know you want to be a moderator, but... Yeah, I think you're being unkind. Just being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry, I just couldnt hold it in. You Know? Let this post continue. Could you forgive me for Being Unkind i suppose?
Click to expand...

Do you post in some sort of code?


----------



## All Buns Glazing

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> 1/4 steel balls ammo, and single tbg. wont kill em but it'll sting


1/4 steel with TBG would 'sting' a goose? I disagree and I suggest you could put a round clear through a geese's head with that setup.

You might be meaning well with contracting a slingshot to 'scare them off' but I think you're perhaps misguided about the strength of slingshots. Personally, I don't know how you could shoot a bird (hollow bones, low weight) without at LEAST breaking its wing, leg or seriously injuring it where it will probably die later.

If you're going to do it, do it properly and rig up and put a round clear through the goose, but if you're near a migration path, then you should move or teach your grandchildren how to wave a stick and scream like a mad-person to scare them away! I'm sorry for being so blunt, but if you're shooting at something alive, then expect it will die.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Noni said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and have actually never used a slingshot before. We live by water and every spring for about 4 months we are deluged with Canada geese. They are messy, noisy and very bold. I can't leave my grandchildren alone at any part of the yard because the geese are so bold they come right up to them and want to peck at them. Last year I was using a pellet gun to shoo them away (they seem to have no memory and keep coming back, even after getting hit) but then I found out that I could end up in jail using any sort of firearm within city limits, and where I live it would be pretty easy for someone to see me or hear the noise. So I have thought that maybe using a slingshot would work. Does anyone have any recommendations? I'd want it to be accurate, reliable (as in not so cheap it would break right away) and be fairly easy for a newbie to use. I am willing to spend enough to get something decent that will work. I'd appreciate any and all feedback. Thank you!





Noni said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I will look into the items mentioned. As far as hurting the geese...I kind of doubt it would happen. They are sturdy, large creatures. We used to shoot them with the pellet gun...they'd take a hit, fly away, and come back 5 or 10 minutes later. It helped make them a little more wary of our yard, but we never injured one. They're kind of pests around here...sort of like giant-sized bold pigeons, lol.
> 
> The last resort would be a dog...used to have dogs, and loved them, but after the last one passed on, don't want the commitment anymore.
> 
> I'm going to look into that scout or poly ranger and see what looks best for the purpose.


I can't believe this discussion is still going on? Just based of off your original post and a post later... If a pellet gun didn't do the trick, I don't know why a slingshot would prove differently. First, if it wasn't mentioned earlier, it's not the slingshot it's the bands. second, it is possible to have a set up that is weak enough not to injure the geese, but again, if a pellet gun didn't make the point a slingshot won't.. Then if you manage to get the right set up,, I would imagine, you will be walking the line between success, and injury.

I am sure this post is late, and not sure it even matters at this point, because you seem determined to use geese as target practice.

I am not here to preach, do what you want, but I have a feeling the only outcomes that this will end up turning into is either piss people off for hurting a goose, or piss the geese off for pegging them and their friends. I use to have to kick my buddies goose away from me every time I visited.. I know I didn't hurt them, and it didn't phase them either, it only made them come at me even more.

All I can say is good luck :thumbsup:

LGD


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

All Buns Glazing said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4 steel balls ammo, and single tbg. wont kill em but it'll sting
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4 steel with TBG would 'sting' a goose? I disagree and I suggest you could put a round clear through a geese's head with that setup.
> 
> You might be meaning well with contracting a slingshot to 'scare them off' but I think you're perhaps misguided about the strength of slingshots. Personally, I don't know how you could shoot a bird (hollow bones, low weight) without at LEAST breaking its wing, leg or seriously injuring it where it will probably die later.
> 
> If you're going to do it, do it properly and rig up and put a round clear through the goose, but if you're near a migration path, then you should move or teach your grandchildren how to wave a stick and scream like a mad-person to scare them away! I'm sorry for being so blunt, but if you're shooting at something alive, then expect it will die.
Click to expand...

 Thanks for pointing that out but, I dont mean Exact normal size of TBG I mean get it trimmed up small just the right power. It wont kill a mouse with the setup im talking about.

SMS


----------



## Imperial




----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Imperial said:


>


 Haha. Im preying to.

SMS


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I have had the same problem when i lived near the Hudson river, the town decided it was inhumane to poison them, (which they had done almost every spring)
They were losing seasonal revenue because they would take over the beach. When it comes to NY state , NOTHING comes between them and their money.
I would use paint balls if possible, they wont kill them, but it might keep them at bay.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I don't think some of you understand what these Canadian geese are capable of, so i will educate you:
Damage to landscaping can be significant,
Large ammounts of excrement can render, parks, lawns, patios unfit for human use.
Geese can rapidly denude lawns, turning them unto barren wastelands. 
Geese can be EXTREMELY aggressive during mating and nesting season.
They can cause concentrated levels of fungus, parasitic and hepes viruses that can incubate in your soil.
I wont go on about this but believe me when i say i can, 
Please do not feed these geese, if they lose their natural fear of people, they can be capable of ruining your property and can really do damage to the fish population, geese droppings produce algae which in high doses will KILL fish. 
I am surprised that some of you would gang up on a new member like this, i live in upstate NY, we know geese.
I know in Ny. , if you have a inconsistently high concentration of geese, there are things you can do legally to minimize your property damage.
I hope this helps. No one here wants to kill an animal they aren't going to eat. Especially geese. They can be beautiful to observe, but when they endanger your kids and your land and water source, its another story.
One more thing, sorry, a slingshot will not fix this problem, i would contact your local wildlife office to see if they can help, in the meantime, i would go with the stick thing!!


----------



## Noni

Whew, I'm gonna need to get good with that new slingshot just to defend myself from a few people around here, lol!

To everyone else who has shown great patience with a newbie, thank you! :wave:

Kyle's info regarding Canada geese is correct. They are big, mean, nasty creatures that you cannot "make friends" with. Each bird deposits between one to two pounds of feces per day...that's per bird! That's all over your lawn, your front steps, etc. People can slip and get hurt, and those feces can cause disease, as well. You could be walking out your front door to work one morning and a goose could attack you. It sounds funny, but it really isn't.

Last year, without using the pellet gun or anything else besides shouting and waving our arms to discourage the geese, we had three sets nest in our yard alone, not counting how many sets the neighbors had. That was about 30 geese once the babies hatched just living in our yard, so 30 or more pounds of feces per day. We had to completely re-sod our yard in the fall, which was very expensive. And we couldn't go outside last summer for fear of being attacked, since a goose with a nest or babies is MEAN.

This year, with the slingshot, there has been GREAT PROGRESS. The geese are learning that our yard is not somewhere they would want to safely nest and raise their goslings. I am shooting paintballs at their bodies, which does NOT hurt the geese. Those feathers are some serious insulation. Maybe if I were a great shot like Bill Hays or someone, I could aim at their head and do some damage. But I don't even try to aim at their little heads, since when I did, I never connected. They are usually moving around, so they are not a stable target, which is too much for this newbie. At least their bodies are big enough for me to hit sometimes, even if it doesn't do more than annoy them. Annoying them is all I need to do. I'm pleased that it is working. 

And I think I've found a fun new hobby to enjoy, even when I am not shooing away geese.


----------



## Thistle

I agree, Noni.

Before going after big birds with sticks and kicks, be sure you know how *MEAN* and how much damage a large angry bird is capable of.

One of my aunts got cornered and flogged by a hen with chicks. She looked like a flying tractor hit her in the face. Literally beaten up by one very angry barnyard chicken. Not nearly as big as a goose. Deep bruising and biting is no fun at all.

I don't know anything about geese, but they're probably not much different from other birds. It's their nature to protect their mates, nests, and territory. Officials advise a 'neutral demeanor'. Shouting and chasing doesn't work, at least this is what they say.

Expecting someone to get up-close and personal with wild geese is asking for trouble. Trying to discourage them from a reasonable distance makes more sense to me. I wouldn't get in their personal space unless I'm prepared to defend myself.

Noni, I don't know what sort of light set-up you have, but why not just test the paintballs to see what sort of impact you're getting with your bands and preferred distance. And be sure to check with your state's wildlife officials for current regulations and *special permits*. Laws are constantly changing to meet new challenges and demands.

As a registered landowner, you have specific rights. It's not expected that you tolerate damage to your property or pull up stakes and move away. Absurd. However, sending the grandkids in to deal with the problem sounds good (those clever Aussies think of everything) -- hopefully I'm not on THE recruitment list. I have a few cousins I'd like to send to you. I'm sure they wouldn't be missed at all.

Maybe Charles, Duck, Henry, MJ&#8230; one of our slingshot experts will take a break from their busy bingo schedule and pencil in some paintball tests for us new folks who don't have their decades of experience or a garage full of cool toys. I'd certainly be interested! Anybody else?

If this were me, I'd just turn the big dogs loose. Oops. Problem solved! Next one?

Good luck with the "annoying" scheme. Being a nuisance to a nuisance sounds reasonable and fair to me.


----------



## Thistle

Imperial, Monkey, and others...

Don't forget there's an option at the top of this page when you no longer wish to follow a thread. Just CLICK on "*unfollow this topic*" and you're done.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Thistle, I am far from being an expert, and as far as tests, Wingshooter aka Roger ( who posted in this thread ) has already pointed out paintballs and his experiences with pigeons ( of course pigeons and geese are far from the same situation ). I really don't know what other tests would be needed.. I only pointed out my observations from what was stated.. It seemed like a pellet gun didn't have much success, so why would a slingshot be any different?? I also think at a point a set up would be effective ( which obviously would have to be stronger than a pellet gun ) it would be boarder line harmful to the birds, and if not, it would piss them off.

if its a pest that one is mot allowed to dispatch, and minor annoyances don't keep them away, then one is limited with their options.

I don't know the solution, but I would have thought if this is a common occurrence in this area, options would have already been established.

LGD


----------



## Thistle

LGD, I want to organize a paintball war. BUT I'm not 100% clear about safety, proper band setup, distance, etc... I figured grownups with teens would be most helpful.

Watching Bill Hays' video, Paintball Shooting With The Slingshot, he says to expect these speeds:

Silver = 250 fps (for competition) 
Gold = 300+ fps
Black = ?
1745 tubes = ?

Paintball Caliber = .68

I also didn't understand what he was talking about with his OTT setup as it pertains to shooting "*thru the trough*." I *think* this had something to do with slingshots that have narrow gaps. It looks the same to me. I've never seen that distinction made before. I thought there was only one OTT setup. There seems to be two: OTT (thru the forks) and OTT (thru the trough). I also thought that shooting TTF was less powerful. Shouldn't paintballs be set up for shooting TTFs if you want less power?

He thinks TBG would be ok with thicker clothes (but not definite), and also if you *shorten the bands* so that you don't present too much draw.

Bill Hays, using a baseline force gauge, has demonstrated 200# of force that he's able to execute with one hand. This puts him at about 50# above top-end pro athletes and about double what an average man can exert. As far as I'm concerned he's a slingshot god, but he's a big, powerful man. I wouldn't want to get hit with one of *his* paintballs. So, yeah, I think there needs to be some more testing. I don't trust that kinda strength.

I'm detail-oriented. I like crossing my t's and dotting all of my i's so I don't get into unintentional trouble. It's too easy to blame it on the girl. I want to have fun with paintballs, but I want to understand my safety limits with a slingshot. Bill's video demo is not as clear as I'd like it to be.


----------



## Thistle

BTW, I also don't know the dimensions of Bill's setup and whether he's using straight or tapered. I'm thinking that could be important info too.


----------



## Imperial

@ thistle- im not quite sure, but i think most regulation paintball limits on fps is around 280, im sure someone whos into the sport will correct me . ive seen some paintball guns that shoot 300 fps . if your going to shoot paointballs at each other, wear the paintball gear . if you havent shot a paintball yet, you should get out there and woop it up . i shoot them all the time . seeing as to how your in the desert like i am, keep them out of the sun, they get soft and that makes them easier to just rupture in your pouch . keep them in the shade so they still feel solid .


----------



## Imperial

Thistle said:


> Imperial, Monkey, and others...
> 
> Don't forget there's an option at the top of this page when you no longer wish to follow a thread. Just CLICK on "*unfollow this topic*" and you're done.


lol, thats not how i meant it . i was just getting tired of how the thread was getting off track .


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Let's be honest though, if this thread didn't exist, the "Come at me bro" goose wouldn't exist on SSF either, and that would be a great shame. I nearly soiled myself laughing.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Noni said:


> Whew, I'm gonna need to get good with that new slingshot just to defend myself from a few people around here, lol!
> 
> To everyone else who has shown great patience with a newbie, thank you! :wave:
> 
> Kyle's info regarding Canada geese is correct. They are big, mean, nasty creatures that you cannot "make friends" with. Each bird deposits between one to two pounds of feces per day...that's per bird! That's all over your lawn, your front steps, etc. People can slip and get hurt, and those feces can cause disease, as well. You could be walking out your front door to work one morning and a goose could attack you. It sounds funny, but it really isn't.
> 
> Last year, without using the pellet gun or anything else besides shouting and waving our arms to discourage the geese, we had three sets nest in our yard alone, not counting how many sets the neighbors had. That was about 30 geese once the babies hatched just living in our yard, so 30 or more pounds of feces per day. We had to completely re-sod our yard in the fall, which was very expensive. And we couldn't go outside last summer for fear of being attacked, since a goose with a nest or babies is MEAN.
> 
> This year, with the slingshot, there has been GREAT PROGRESS. The geese are learning that our yard is not somewhere they would want to safely nest and raise their goslings. I am shooting paintballs at their bodies, which does NOT hurt the geese. Those feathers are some serious insulation. Maybe if I were a great shot like Bill Hays or someone, I could aim at their head and do some damage. But I don't even try to aim at their little heads, since when I did, I never connected. They are usually moving around, so they are not a stable target, which is too much for this newbie. At least their bodies are big enough for me to hit sometimes, even if it doesn't do more than annoy them. Annoying them is all I need to do. I'm pleased that it is working.
> 
> And I think I've found a fun new hobby to enjoy, even when I am not shooing away geese.


I appreciate they're a right pain in the ass - I live in Australia, we know about violent creatures, large and small - I'm glad you've found a workable solution! Weak bands and paintballs seems to be the trick.

Don't get me wrong earlier, I was just surprised to hear people suggesting steel and high performance latex (theraband gold) as a bird deterrent and wanted to make a strong impression that it was a bad idea.

Paintballs from the porch as suppressing fire, waving a baseball bat and screaming like an Apache to the car, then lock the doors. Nothing like a 3 part plan! :rofl:


----------



## Noni

So is everyone saying that shooting Through the Fork gives you less power? So you would shoot over the top for more power? Or do you shoot paintballs over the top because you don't want a fork hit?


----------



## August West

Very little to no difference in power.


----------



## Thistle

Noni said:


> So is everyone saying that shooting Through the Fork gives you less power? So you would shoot over the top for more power? Or do you shoot paintballs over the top because you don't want a fork hit?


That's a very good question, Noni. Bill Hays has listed his preferred method as TTF. But I've also noticed that one of his favorite pocketable EDC is an OTT arrangement -- a 'quick attach system' (no tool or band ties required in the field). Or at least it was. I can't find that particular thread, and I was just looking at it yesterday. Wingshooter uses a similar OTT quick attachment system.

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that I believe power comes from the shooter and his/her band setup. Speed shooters seem to love their OTT. Maybe it's because they feel they have more versatility in tapering their bands for a longer more powerful draw???

I have universal fork tips on my slingshots, and I have bands for OTT or TTFs, but... I love my tubes. I just snap and go. I'm more encouraged to use my slingshot with this method. Whatever it takes to get me out there practicing and perfecting.

You want to see power with tubes, then check out Madison Parker and his tubes on YT. He's pretty impressive too.


----------



## Thistle

Imperial n ABG, yeah, that '*come at me bro*' was hilarious for sure. I'm thinking there is a number of things posted here that must have tickled a few more funny bones. It sure did mine. I've never been so CONFUSED in my life. At least I know I'm not the only oddity on the SSF. What a relief!

I'm sure Noni will post us a new topic SOMEWHERE when he's got a firm grip on his epic goose wars. Maybe next time just call it *The Lord of the Wings*. I don't think he's gonna win this battle. The planets are just not aligned. At least he's brave enough to try! If the geese start talking, he knows he's got a bigger problem than even he imagined.

Time to return to my crystal cave and ancient manuscripts. My computer is belligerent and my email is a mess so I'm ignoring most of it -- trying to.


----------



## Thistle

Noni, I almost forgot... don't forget that you can also post new and technical questions under the '*Newbie Question Forum*' but don't let yourself and others get sidetracked by the goose saga. We're easily distracted.

And don't forget to check out all of the other great stuff.


----------



## Imperial

Thistle said:


> Imperial n ABG, yeah, that '*come at me bro*' was hilarious for sure. I'm thinking there is a number of things posted here that must have tickled a few more funny bones. It sure did mine. I've never been so CONFUSED in my life. At least I know I'm not the only oddity on the SSF. What a relief!


theres no real " normal " here . to begin with, everyone is crazy for liking slingshots as much as we do . i have a very juvenile, sophmoric sense of humor . some people understand it , and some dont . im just here to have fun and look at all the slingshot porn pics on here .

as far as the goose problem goes, he may as well train them to become his guard dogs for the season, the territorial aspect of their behavior makes them perfect for it . along with their mean streak and ruthless aggression to protect .


----------



## mrpaint

Imperial said:


> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial n ABG, yeah, that '*come at me bro*' was hilarious for sure. I'm thinking there is a number of things posted here that must have tickled a few more funny bones. It sure did mine. I've never been so CONFUSED in my life. At least I know I'm not the only oddity on the SSF. What a relief!
> 
> 
> 
> theres no real " normal " here . to begin with, everyone is crazy for liking slingshots as much as we do . i have a very juvenile, sophmoric sense of humor . some people understand it , and some dont . im just here to have fun and look at all the slingshot porn pics on here .
> 
> as far as the goose problem goes, he may as well train them to become his guard dogs for the season, the territorial aspect of their behavior makes them perfect for it . along with their mean streak and ruthless aggression to protect .
Click to expand...

 

for that matter, maybe you could consider adopting a pitbull, or other large dog that would constantly chase them off?


----------



## Noni

Muahaha, slingshots rule!!!! It may be a little too early to be patting myself on the back, but it seems that I have succeeded in convincing the geese that it is NOT safe to nest near my house! Most pairs of geese have now chosen their nesting sites, and NONE are near my house...while there may be a tardy pair or two still looking for real estate, for the most part, my work is done! :banana:

Thanks for all the help and advice I've been receiving. Now is the time to try some of the low-key geese deterrent methods, many of which have been suggested here. (We'll never be able to get completely rid of the occasional goose visitors, simply because we live so close to a park where they congregate in large numbers at certain times.) But as long as they aren't nesting here, we can live with that, since the real property destruction and personal danger occurs in nesting areas.

Still gonna keep the slingshot and box o' paintballs handy at the back door, lol.


----------



## Crac

HA HA Well done mate. Slingshots and a friendly community solving the world's 'little' problems one at a time.


----------



## Noni

I thought I'd post a link to this video about Canada geese going after a gorilla. Just for those people who still think the Canada geese want to be friends, lol!


----------



## Thistle

Too funny! Confess, Noni. Are you sure this isn't you that video. Laughing...

Alright, people. I'm trying to getting some work done this weekend. Don't you have slingshots to play with? My dogs are getting ready to fire me cuz they ain't getting enough quality time with the silly girl they allow to live with them --ever since she discovered slingshots.


----------



## RUMBLECATZ

In middle school we used to make this things called hornets. it is just some loose leaf paper folded up really tightly and then folded in half and we would shoot them bare back from our fingers with those really big rubber bands. It hurt like **** when you got shot in class. The school actually start suspending kids caught. I don't know if it'll would work on geese but might be worth a try!


----------



## Thewolf2000

They are very strong birds. Hear in england they a classed as vermin an can be killed all year round. I have hunted them with a shotgun and the first time I only used a normal 20 bore shell and it just bounced of its chest an made it a bit saw. Therefor I don't think you will need to worry about killing them with a slingshot.


----------



## August West

Nevermind.


----------



## AK Rick

After 4 pages I am stunned!!!!!!

Yes you can harrass birds that are not on a nest BUT YOU CAN NOT HIT THEM WITH ANYTHING!!!!!!!

You are in violation of federal waterfowl regulations and need to stop now! Loud noises, modle predators, even dogs are proven to work but this could get you fined and even locked up!

On a side note you're also causing stressed birds a lot of grief because you dont like that they are using the same filght path they have for thousands of years and its a nuasance.........wow!!! Just because a bird flys off doesn't mean you haven't killed it! Ask any waterfowler! And frankly this is **** cruel! If your not going to kill it quick and eat it LEAVE IT ALONE!!!!!!


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM

I personally think this thread is awesome, thanks for the good read everyone 

Also, here's Joerg's vid on optimizing paint-ball speeds with your slingshot. Not saying that TS needs it, but it seems on topic here.


----------



## mrpaint

Thewolf2000 said:


> They are very strong birds. Hear in england they a classed as vermin an can be killed all year round. I have hunted them with a shotgun and the first time I only used a normal 20 bore shell and it just bounced of its chest an made it a bit saw. Therefor I don't think you will need to worry about killing them with a slingshot.


What the f^$k? Bro unless you were like... close to 60 yards away, there is no way that shits gunna bounce, even at more distance than that, those pellets may be small but they are traveling at well over 1000FPS.


----------



## Studio Emblem

It's been a while since anyone has commented on this thread but I want to put my two cents in. I use cheap generic aspirin. The binder tends to be softer than in the more expensive aspirin and make a satisfying white 'poof' when they hit the target. They have the benefits of being non-lethal, no permanent damage to the geese and bio-degrade quickly. I've used them for years to discourage the geese and seagulls from hanging out on my boat dock and sailboat. Seems that a day or two of shooting at the beginning of each season is enough for the word to get around the bird community that my boat is not a good place to hang out.

Marx


----------



## Micknewch

Wingshooter said:


> I have the same problem but with pigeons. I use paintballs.
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18049-trying-to-keep-the-pigeons-from-roosting/?p=213109


If pigeons are the problem, I'd use a wadcutter or 1/2" steel and kill them. They are absolutely delicious when cooked properly.


----------

